# Little Bit Smoked Cheese.



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 3, 2021)

Doing a few blocks of generic block cheese.

(yeah i know. Smoked better with wrappers off)









I let the cheese come to room temp before smoking.






Smoking in Bandera and 2 Amazn tubes with hickory dust/splinters.
Left is the new tube. Right is the old just born tube.












Total smoke time was just under 4 hrs.
Room temp rest then into zip locks to mellow and firm up before vac bags.


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 3, 2021)

Looks great! If you cut those blocks in half length wise it adds more surface area and makes them a good size for crackers etc. Just a thought


----------



## motocrash (Dec 3, 2021)

Looks like the Bandera flows good.


----------

